
An Open Letter to Steve Ballmer - cstejerean
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/feb2008/tc2008027_990635.htm
======
tx
He should have written an open letter not to Ballmer but to Microsoft board.
The letter could have been much shorter, while enormously more useful for
Microsoft shareholders.

It could have said: _"Get rid of Ballmer The Car Salesman and get yourself a
real technology-focused CEO"_

------
anewaccountname
He was so selective in his list of big mergers.. I'd say all the companies
that merged into Verizon were pretty damn successful.

